# Pictures Disappearing



## T Bolt (Nov 30, 2018)

I've noticed pictures disappearing from a lot of threads, new and old ones, with black "X" boxes in their places. When its one of my threads if I go to "Edit" I can see that the pictures are still there and can sometime make one or two reappear by clicking "Full Size" but it never works with all the pictures and sometimes makes a picture that was visible disappear wile another appears, or I end up with multiple copies of the same picture. This is happening on both my home and work PCs so I don't think it is a problem with the computers. Very frustrating.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2018)

I have too, I've also noticed some of the signatures pics like the group builds doing the same thing.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 30, 2018)

I changed some things. Let me know if this issue still exists. 
Thanks for heads up
-david


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2018)

It is


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 30, 2018)

Can you clear your cache and reload the page.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2018)

That worked, thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 30, 2018)

Worked for me too, Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

